# York River State Park Fishing Pier Report



## cbayfishing (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi - I'm planning a trip to the York River State Park fishing pier and was wondering how the fishing has been there lately. Can anyone provide a recent update? Thanks!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Heard rumors of croaker all the way up to West Point. But from confirmed reports croaker havent made it past Coleman bridge yet.


----------

